# Surfboard attachments for scooters/motorbikes



## PhuketLou (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi guys.

Anyone have any idea where u can buy these or get them made in Phuket? We have a Honda Scoopy. Seen people with them around but never sure where they get them from?


----------

